# Tap Dancing Spec-V



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

I have an '03 Spec V that is only a few weeks old. 

I've got 2300 + miles on it at the moment. I babied it to 1500 miles and I haven't really gotten on it past 3k more than a few times. I've noticed sitting at a light the other day that there is a sound like a valve tap coming from the engine. Since I'm not real familiar with the QR is this a normal noise or is this something I should have the dealer look at. It's going for an oil change tomorrow. BTW it coincides with RPM. The higher the RPM the faster the tick.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sounds like it could be an oil issue, also what grade gas are you using?

EDIT

by oil issue i mean simply not enough in the engine.


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

I use Premium gas. The oil is still fairly clean and there hasn't been any loss of oil.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I can't honestly say i hear a ticking in my car, but when i am under the hood i can hear it a bit... Keep in mind the spec v is the quietest car i've ever owned. But i would guess its normal for the car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

I also have a 2003 V-spec and I have only maybe 500 miles on it so far and I stay away from the redline like the plague!
I find their is plenty of power in that low end torque it provides and I just grab quick shifts at around 3500 or so and it pulls away from most cars with absolutely no trouble at all.
I know the power is addictive but until this baby gets quite a few more miles on it I don't plan on working it to hard...I do plan on having some synthetic gear lube put in soon. However I have not heard any tapping in the engine bay like what your describing.

In other news, I had a guy in my neighborhood pull up in his RSX type S and compliment my ride...he told me he had looked at it too and wanted to know how I liked it....I of course told him I loved it and like him I had considered his car along with the WRX and Mazdaspeed, but I am against turbos on my cars personally so that eliminated those cars, plus on top of that price is of course a factor. 
So instead of spending 24,000 on an RSX I decided to spend only 15,700 for my V spec....he reacted with a resounding "holy shit" really!!! 
Thanks Nissan


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

You know I hear it too, but only while idiling. I think it is something in one of the belts. mine has 42000 miles. Like an idiot I broke my car in hard, totally forgot about the new car break in period cause I was so exicted. Drove the SH!t out of it and have had no engine probs, no leaks, nothing like that.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Wow, you have 42K miles on an 03 already!
Where do you drive to????



SpecVspeeD said:


> *You know I hear it too, but only while idiling. I think it is something in one of the belts. mine has 42000 miles. Like an idiot I broke my car in hard, totally forgot about the new car break in period cause I was so exicted. Drove the SH!t out of it and have had no engine probs, no leaks, nothing like that. *


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

I have noticed no such noise from my specV...



yeeharacing said:


> *I have an '03 Spec V that is only a few weeks old.
> 
> I've got 2300 + miles on it at the moment. I babied it to 1500 miles and I haven't really gotten on it past 3k more than a few times. I've noticed sitting at a light the other day that there is a sound like a valve tap coming from the engine. Since I'm not real familiar with the QR is this a normal noise or is this something I should have the dealer look at. It's going for an oil change tomorrow. BTW it coincides with RPM. The higher the RPM the faster the tick. *


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but that clicking is the valves, every spec-v has it just some people are more sensitive to the sounds their cars are making so they hear it more.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Heres what I have to say about the noise: http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=13491


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

sentrab 12 did you have a trade in at that price?


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

haven't noticed a tapping noise from the engine...then again, my last car was a 240sx and towards the end it developed that damn timing chain rattle so compared to that racket...

one noise i did notice for the first week i had the spec was a high frequency sound, sorta like the high voltage noise you get on old tv sets. it was steady and didn't fade, so i assumed it was the balance shafts? i don't notice it anymore, might be gone...

Lurker Above


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

The only time I ever hear that tapping sound is when I start it up after it has been sitting for a while. The sound is the valves tapping a bit before the oil gets pumped up to the top. If yours is tapping all the time there's probably something wrong. Also, you should probably read the post on the pending recall.


----------

